# Federal Prairie Storm Ammo?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Has anyone seen this in-stock anywhere near Salt Lake? I have looked at Cabela's and Sportsmans to no avail. Thinking I'd like to try a box to see if it is up to the hype.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Tried to find it at Sportsmans in Riverdale yesterday, and they didn't have it. Gonna check Gallensons this week. I'll let you know if I find it there.

If you get it shoot it, let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Has anyone seen this anywhere locally? Still looking!


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you reload? I have a recipe that i would put up against that stuff any day of the week, it patterns awesome and its only 15fps slower. If your interested in it PM me and i would be more then happy to give it to you.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Man, I wish I did. I have reloaded rifle loads with my grandpa and my buddy Bax*, but that's it. Just don't have all the stuff to do shotshells. How's about this, shootemup- how much would you charge me for 2 boxes of this special concoction, handloaded by you? 

Here's what I want- 1 box of 3 inch 20 gauge load with 1.25 oz of #5, and one box of the same with #6s. PM me back if you'd like.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

PM'd


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/63634-1.html


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/63634-1.html


Their price is about $8/box more than what Federal says it retails at. That's crazy! It's more than steel shot. Black cloud is only what, $17?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Chaser said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/63634-1.html
> ...


What do you expect, its the hot new thing!

Check Rogers and Able ammo.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I just bought a box at Sportsman's. It was $19. Crazy thing is, the Speed Shok 3 inch lead loads were the same dang price. 3 inch loads ain't cheap!

On the bright side, Sportsman's had a MUCH better selection of shotgun loads than they did 2 weeks ago.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

I just bought a box of Prarie Storm 2 3/4 in. 5 shot. It ran me $18.95. They also had 3 in. 6 shot for the same price I believe. 

Gonna try them out tomorrow. I'll let you know if I hit anything with it.


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

...oops forgot to tell you where I got'em. I found them at Gallensons.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Bax* said:


> http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/63634-1.html


****!!!
That price made me look like Chaser's avatar :shock:


----------



## billybob (Oct 27, 2008)

Dropped a sharpie with this stuff today. Seemed like my shot should have just winged the bird, but it dropped dead. Only one in the bag today, so, a little to early to tell. But so far, I like this stuff.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone shot this stuff on paper? What were the results? Does this stuff pattern way tight?
I have a couple of boxes of 2 2/4" 1 1/4 oz 4's. I need to find out how to choke the stuff though. I was perfectly happy with the Fed Premium 2 3/4" 1+1/4oz Copper Coated lead Pheasant Forever
load that was coming out at 1500PFS I had it worked out now I guess I have to go pattern again. I can not find that load now.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Bret- I would guess that it probably does pattern a bit tighter than the other stuff due to the flight control wad. It just holds the pattern a bit further out, similar to what Black Cloud does. Not necessarily at a higher velocity than your PF load, but just a tighter pattern. 

I'll have to put up some paper next time I go out. I'd like to compare it to a Winchester Super Pheasant load that I usually like to use.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Good Lord!!! I cant see myself paying that kind of cheddar for upland game loads. I dont like to spend more than 8 bucks a box and thats hard to swallow so I usually wait till I can find 5 or 6 shot high brass loads for 6 bucks a box and buy several cases. Never had much problem killing a chukar using these shells ever! But hey you got extra funds lying around to help keep the economy running good on ya!!!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

tigerpincer said:


> Good Lord!!! I cant see myself paying that kind of cheddar for upland game loads. I dont like to spend more than 8 bucks a box and thats hard to swallow so I usually wait till I can find 5 or 6 shot high brass loads for 6 bucks a box and buy several cases. Never had much problem killing a chukar using these shells ever! But hey you got extra funds lying around to help keep the economy running good on ya!!!


Don't get me wrong, I don't (and can't afford to) go spraying the hills with loads that run almost a buck a piece. For the most part, I use as cheap a load as I can to get the job done effectively. I wanted to try the 3 inch Federal PS in 20 gauge to give myself a bit more distance and a tighter pattern for pheasants. For the most part I hunt with a 12 gauge, but I got this new 20, and I guess it just gives me peace of mind that I have something heavier should the situation arise to need it. The one box of PS will most likely take me 4-5 years to burn through.


----------

